# From Crate to Play Pen!



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi all,

So my 16 week pup is almost there with the toilet training. Most of the time goes and sits by the backdoor when she needs the toilet. She’s crate trained so sleeps in the crate and goes in a few times a day for short periods when I’m cooking or busy. She settles quick in her crate with a little whining. 

My plan was to get a pen to extend her area of ‘safety/play’. Her crate is in the pen.

However she cries a lot more in the pen, and has already had a couple of accidents which weren’t happening before.

Any advice for making the pen an extension of her crate in her mind. An area for her where she is safe and doesn’t mess.

Her toys and food are in the pen. So I’d like to be able to leave her in the pen at night and when we go out. Right now I can’t leave her in the pen without supervision.

Also the pen is only 30cm high so I’m pretty sure she can jump it soon.

One last thing I have not pee pad trained her and don’t want to bring pee pads into the solution.

Any advice would be very much appreciated.
Picture of pen attached


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

The supervision may be what’s causing the crying. If she can see you she may be thinking she wants to be with you instead of the pen. Maybe try going into an area where she can’t see you to see how she reacts.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you. Yeah I’ll try that again. Last time I left her for about 10 mins and she pooped but think she has a bad tummy. So haven’t really left her again. 🤞🏻


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I would get an X-pen or something made especially for dogs. If your puppy tries to jump over it, her paw could get trapped in the mesh and get broken. 

About the whining, it’s probably because she can see you and wants to be with you. She will adjust. As for accidents, it means you’re not taking her outside enough. Take her outside every 2 hours, after play, after eating or drinking and after napping. Don’t expect her to tell you she needs to go at that age. Way too young.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Dechi said:


> I would get an X-pen or something made especially for dogs. If your puppy tries to jump over it, her paw could get trapped in the mesh and get broken.
> 
> About the whining, it’s probably because she can see you and wants to be with you. She will adjust. As for accidents, it means you’re not taking her outside enough. Take her outside every 2 hours, after play, after eating or drinking and after napping. Don’t expect her to tell you she needs to go at that age. Way too young.


Oh thanks I’ll have a look at the x-pen. She goes out every 90-120 mins atm and had been out just 30 mins before (for a poop) the accident. But I think you’re right, although a lot of the time she does tell em she can’t do it all the time. Also I gave her peanut butter for the first time so maybe that upset her.
She is a lot more chilled when I’m not there.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Dechi brought up a good point about a puppy getting a paw caught in the bars of a pen if they try to climb or put their paw thru and then fall or twist. 

It does not need to be this brand, but look for a pen that has only vertical slats, like this. Even better if you can find vertical only slats, and an attachable top to keep adventurous pups safe.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> Dechi brought up a good point about a puppy getting a paw caught in the bars of a pen if they try to climb or put their paw thru and then fall or twist.
> 
> It does not need to be this brand, but look for a pen that has only vertical slats, like this. Even better if you can find vertical only slats, and an attachable top to keep adventurous pups safe.
> View attachment 467342


Ow I love that what brand is that?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It's available online at a number of sites such as Petco, Petsmart, Amazon, etc, but I've no way of knowing what you'll be able to get hold of. Here's the link to the manufacturer, Richell









Convertible Indoor Outdoor Dog Playpen | Pet Playpen 6 Panel


Richell's Convertible Indoor/Outdoor Pet Playpen is made of durable plastic that can be used inside and outside. You can use as a gate, divider or pen inside to cover your large openings. It can be placed outdoors as a playpen so your pet can join in on outside activities! A self-locking door...




www.richellusa.com


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

hey all, is this one better? I know still horizontal but only one I can get in dubai.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Finding vertical only slats is tough. What you have there, especially if that's all that is available will be better than what you have now, for the height and the more open slats with minimal horizontal barring.

The only concern I would have is the sturdiness. Will it stay securely in the configuration you set up if she puts any weight on the walls? Or might it move or even collapse?

Not that it's available where you are but this is the pen that PeggyTheParti uses for her standard poodle girl. Note the difference in one point of the construction, at the top. The one you show doesn't have what looks like the secure stabilizers for the top like on the one below.









FRISCO Dog & Small Pet Wire Exercise Pen with Step-Through Door, Black, 24-in - Chewy.com


Buy Frisco Dog & Small Pet Wire Exercise Pen with Step-Through Door, Black, 24-in at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





If you can find some way to secure the top panels to each other that holds them in place, it should be fine.
I watched the first video with Dan from Chewy presenting the video which demonstrates what I'm trying to say


----------

